# Christmas Plan.......Detail, and Elevation



## PA_Mining_Engr (Dec 23, 2010)

Got this from a coworker........first I've seen it!

Christmas_plan__detail__and_elvations.pdf


----------



## maryannette (Dec 23, 2010)

I've seen this one, or a similar one, before. I always thought it would be good to make a project schedule for Christmas.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 23, 2010)

I print one out every year, it's hilarious because it's real engineering jargon.

I'd love to see a project schedule.

The owner shall not covertly search through the contractor's stockpiles in advance of December 25th.

All packages shall remain in their original containers until at least 8 AM.

etc...


----------



## Dleg (Dec 23, 2010)

Ah, yes. Always a classic.


----------

